# Are There Any Official Tower Shield Feats?



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm thinking of running a dwarven tank for my next PC and was toying with using a tower shield.

I've found a few feats on the web, but I'd like to know if there have been any official (WotC) published feats dealing with tower shields.  I'm mostly looking for something that let's you lower or do away with the attack penalty but anything is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Beckett (Nov 25, 2005)

Off the top of my head, there's Shield Mate from the Miniatures Handbook.  If you use a shield, you grant a +1 shield bonus to all friendly adjacent characters; +2 shield bonus if you're using a tower shield.

I'm not sure, but I think there are also some useful feats out of Races of Stone, which is a pretty good resource on its own for a dwarven tank.

I don't think I've seen anything to do away with the attack penalty.  But, -2 isn't so bad when you consider you can get +5 AC for less than 1200 gp (+1 Tower Shield).


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 26, 2005)

That penaty is what keeps the ac bonus from the tower shield reasonable, making it like a -2 attack / +2 AC Combat Expertice. [it is not as good as dodge, but it is always on]


----------



## Scharlata (Nov 26, 2005)

Beckett said:
			
		

> [...]I'm not sure, but I think there are also some useful feats out of Races of Stone, which is a pretty good resource on its own for a dwarven tank.[...]




Hi!

That may be the Weapon Style Feat: Turtle Dart (RoS, p. 145)
Shieldmate (MH, p. 28)
Improved Shieldmate (MH, p. 27)
Shield Wall (HoB, p. 99)
Divine Shield (CW, p. 106)

Enjoy!

RoS = Races of Stone
MH = Miniatures Handbook
HoB = Heroes of Battle
CW = Complete Warrior


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Nov 28, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> That penaty is what keeps the ac bonus from the tower shield reasonable, making it like a -2 attack / +2 AC Combat Expertice. [it is not as good as dodge, but it is always on]




Well sure, I get that.  I was just wondering if there was a way to ease it.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm just in the process of completing a review for E.N. Armoury - Shields, which contains a nice selection of shield feats, and a good tower shield based prestige class. It might be worth a look if you're interested in expanding on your tower shield options.

Not official, but worth a look.   

Pinotage


----------



## TheGogmagog (Nov 28, 2005)

From the armored rogue thread:
* Races of Stone Heavy Armor Optimization and Greater Heavy Armor Optimization increase the armor bonus by 1 each, and reduce the armor check penalties by 1 and 2, respectively, for a total +2 AC and -3 armor check penalty.
* The Nimbleness ability from Magic of Faerun reduces armor check penalties by 1, and increases max DEX by 2.

I don't think the heavy armor thing will work on the tower shield, but I don't have Races of Stone to check the wording.
Nimbleness might be a waste since the shield doesn't have max dex.


----------

